# XP to Win7 upgrade on Acer Aspire One ZA3



## ned100 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello all,

I have searched and can't find this specific topic. My Acer Aspire One ZA3 came with XP installed and I want to upgrade to Windows7. Has anybody tried it and is it possible thanks. I have my own copy of Windows7 (OEM Disk), but am not sure about the disk structure Acer use when they deliver the machines.

Any advice of help would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I have my own copy of Windows7 (OEM Disk),


that should be used with the hardware it was supplied with 
where does the OEM CD come from ??

to check if pc is compatible with windows 7 use the upgrade advisor
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/downloads/upgrade-advisor


----------



## ned100 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the response - I will check out the link. As for the disk, I paid for it when I purchased all the components to upgrade my desktop - that was a clean install. I guess the real question is whether the Acer Aspire with its pre-installed XP, can be changed to Windows 7.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the upgrade advisor should help with that

I would see if you can make some recovery DVDs from the acer recovery manager - or did you get XP CDs with the machine - so you can at least go back to XP if all works out badly

http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/desktop/0000/Acer/AspireE360/AspireE360faq67.shtml
http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/desktop/0000/Acer/Veriton5100/Veriton5100faq19.shtml

to order CDs
http://us-store.acer.com/rcd/


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

From what I can determine, the *Acer Aspire One ZA3* netbook is actually a *AO751h* model.

It appears to have all the needed device drivers for Windows 7(32-bit).

http://support.acer.com/us/en/product/default.aspx?tab=1&modelId=1112

It comes with 1 GB of RAM, so you'll need to replace it with a 2 GB module.

Windows XP runs fine with 1 GB, but Windows 7 needs at least 2 GB.

You didn't mention if you have an external USB optical drive to connect to that netbook and insert the Windows disc.

You'll need to go into the BIOS and set the external USB optical drive first in the boot order.

Personally, I would leave Windows XP in that netbook.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can only use that Windows 7 license if you never installed it on any other computer. And once you install it on this Acer, you can never use it on another computer even if you decide you don't like the way it runs on that system.

This is why OEM licenses are much cheaper. You can only ever use them on *one* computer.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You will have to backup your Data (photos, documents etc) and re-install all your Programs after installing 7, you can't simply upgrade to 7 from XP.


----------

